# Cpt 76377



## nkjohnson (May 6, 2014)

We recently attended a meeting and spoke with a Xoran representative and were told we should be billing CPT code 76377 when we download our CT to a CD to be taken to surgery with a patient for Image guided sinus surgery.  Is anyone else billing for this?  If so, what are the requirements?


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 6, 2014)

I am awfully familiar with the Zoran MiniCats and I don't believe that you are actually performing a 3D reconstruction CT. just because your practice is downloading the Sinus CT to a CD to take to the OR for Navigational use, does not qualify it for a 3D reconstruction imaging.

Hope this helps.


----------

